# Mod charging - but not connected to charger



## Hooked (14/8/20)

Vapor Storm starts charging as soon as I insert a battery - but it's not connected to a charger!
I tried another battery, but the same thing happens, so problem is with the mod, not the battery.

I've always wanted a self-charging mod, but this is really weird.

How on earth can this be happening? I'm too scared to use the mod, as clearly something is not quite right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (14/8/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 204248
> 
> 
> Vapor Storm starts charging as soon as I insert a battery - but it's not connected to a charger!
> ...


Please present this to the top scientific minds of our country. You just solved the load shedding problem!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 15


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/8/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 204248
> 
> 
> Vapor Storm starts charging as soon as I insert a battery - but it's not connected to a charger!
> ...




Skynet has become self aware

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (14/8/20)

Check if there is a factory reset option and see what happens

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (14/8/20)

Try shutting down the mod, and the starting it again.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## DavyH (14/8/20)

Alex said:


> Try shutting down the mod, and the starting it again.


Or, to paraphrase -

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 7


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/8/20)

DavyH said:


> Or, to paraphrase -
> 
> View attachment 204262



“Hello IT”

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Alex (14/8/20)

DavyH said:


> Or, to paraphrase -
> 
> View attachment 204262



that's exactly what I was thinking of.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver (14/8/20)

@Hooked maybe it’s a new wireless charging technology

or there could be static electricity on a nearby blanket or the carpet

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (14/8/20)

Alex said:


> Try shutting down the mod, and the starting it again.



@Alex I did - and the same thing happened.

*EDIT: Even when the mod is OFF it still charges the battery!!! *

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (14/8/20)

Silver said:


> @Hooked maybe it’s a new wireless charging technology
> 
> or there could be static electricity on a nearby blanket or the carpet



@Silver Took it outside on the deck (wooden) and the same thing happens.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir (14/8/20)

Nothing stuck in the charging port possibly shorting it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (14/8/20)

Hooked said:


> @Alex I did - and the same thing happened.
> 
> *EDIT: Even when the mod is OFF it still charges the battery!!! *


Mods never really go off... they just go into sleep mode. That is why it’s advisable to remove the batteries from mods that aren’t in use.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blujeenz (14/8/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 204248
> 
> 
> Vapor Storm starts charging as soon as I insert a battery - but it's not connected to a charger!
> ...





Hooked said:


> @Silver Took it outside on the deck (wooden) and the same thing happens.




Have you tried reflashing the firmware?
Failing that, you have a fancy 510 stand to build your RTA's on.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (14/8/20)

Sounds to me like the chip is a dud. Is it a new mod or old?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavyH (14/8/20)

zadiac said:


> Sounds to me like the chip is a dud. Is it a new mod or old?



Chips? Shouldn’t this be in the Vape King thread?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (14/8/20)

DavyH said:


> Chips? Shouldn’t this be in the Vape King thread?



That thread is so far off the rails, I don't even go there.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (15/8/20)

zadiac said:


> Sounds to me like the chip is a dud. Is it a new mod or old?



Old - been using it for over a year already.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (15/8/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Mods never really go off... they just go into sleep mode. That is why it’s advisable to remove the batteries from mods that aren’t in use.



So are you saying that when one switches the mod off (i.e. the usual 5 clicks) it's not off??? Find that difficult to believe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (15/8/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Nothing stuck in the charging port possibly shorting it?



@M.Adhir Not that I can see

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (15/8/20)

Hooked said:


> So are you saying that when one switches the mod off (i.e. the usual 5 clicks) it's not off??? Find that difficult to believe.


In his defense, he's quite right.
If you press your light switch in the house 5x during an Eskom blackout, do the lights come back on? 
There must be a small "keep alive" current to the IC thats looking for the 5 clicks on the fire button.

Any luck with reflash of the firmware?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## M.Adhir (15/8/20)

Hooked said:


> @M.Adhir Not that I can see



Have you tried klapping it a few times?
Works with computers sometimes lol

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Raindance (15/8/20)

Just a long shot but is the battery being put in the right way round?

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blujeenz (15/8/20)

Raindance said:


> Just a long shot but is the battery being put in the right way round?
> 
> Regards



Consider yourself "*King of the Long Shot*".

Reactions: Funny 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marnu (15/8/20)

I had exactly the same thing happen with a previous mod of mine, a Desire Rage. It wasn't actually charging - like leaving the batteries in and then putting them in another mod would show them drained or the same. 
In that case it was a problem in some inner component of the circuitry, a bunch of juice had gunked it up. Opening it all up and cleaning it helped, but mod was dead soon thereafter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## zadiac (15/8/20)

Hooked said:


> So are you saying that when one switches the mod off (i.e. the usual 5 clicks) it's not off??? Find that difficult to believe.



The clicks on the fire button is digital. If there is no background current, then how does the chip register the clicks? It's always on standby. Put a battery in a mod, fully charged, switch it off and leave it for a week. Then turn it on and watch the battery level. You'll see.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Alex (15/8/20)

Some further troubleshooting ideas.

Clean the battery terminals on the mod, and also inside and around the switch button and usb port thoroughly. Rubbing alcohol or Meths will do for this. Follow up by using a hair dryer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (15/8/20)

Alex said:


> Some further troubleshooting ideas.
> 
> Clean the battery terminals on the mod, and also inside and around the switch button and usb port thoroughly. Rubbing alcohol or Meths will do for this. Follow up by using a hair dryer.


Instructions unclear. Got a headache from the meth spirits but I got straight luscious hair after using the hairdryer.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (15/8/20)

blujeenz said:


> In his defense, he's quite right.
> If you press your light switch in the house 5x during an Eskom blackout, do the lights come back on?
> There must be a small "keep alive" current to the IC thats looking for the 5 clicks on the fire button.
> 
> Any luck with reflash of the firmware?



Have no idea how to upgrade firmware or even if it can be done. I'll Google it later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (15/8/20)

Raindance said:


> Just a long shot but is the battery being put in the right way round?
> 
> Regards



Yep! If you put the batteries in the wrong way the mod doesn't switch on at all, so one can't make a mistake. Besides, the positive and negatives are clearly marked when you open the battery door.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (15/8/20)

@Hooked, have a look at this thread https://forums.androidcentral.com/v...27-my-phone-thinks-its-charging-all-time.html

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (15/8/20)

Alex said:


> @Hooked, have a look at this thread https://forums.androidcentral.com/v...27-my-phone-thinks-its-charging-all-time.html



Thanks @Alex, I'll try the knife in the USB port later tonight or tomorrow. I don't see how or why the USB port could be damaged though, as I *never* charge via USB. Anyway, I'll give it a bash - got nothing to lose!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (1/11/20)

Sorry to reply on an old thread, but if the mod is doing what u described, charging without being plugged in etc, it is most likely cos some juice has spilt inside the mod and is shorting on the board.
Open it up, clean the board, use some electronic contact cleaner or any cleaner suited for electeonics. Let the board dry. Put mod back together and your problem should be gone.

I had 3 puma mods do exactly the same and everytime its cos theres juice on the board .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Marnu (3/11/20)

Angelskeeper said:


> Sorry to reply on an old thread, but if the mod is doing what u described, charging without being plugged in etc, it is most likely cos some juice has spilt inside the mod and is shorting on the board.
> Open it up, clean the board, use some electronic contact cleaner or any cleaner suited for electeonics. Let the board dry. Put mod back together and your problem should be gone.
> 
> I had 3 puma mods do exactly the same and everytime its cos theres juice on the board .



Where does one get a cleaner suited to electronics? Could you suggest one?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (3/11/20)

I think if you check on the inside, it'll say somewhere "This is the property of the Half Blood Prince"
I'm sure of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/11/20)

Marnu said:


> Where does one get a cleaner suited to electronics? Could you suggest one?








Builders R68

• Cleans flux, dust and other deposits from circuit boards, evaporates without any residue.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## NecroticAngel (3/11/20)

I've had much success cleaning wine soaked laptops, water filled printers etc with basic methalayted spirits

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (3/11/20)

Yes meths will work, cos it evaporates, 
Hell nail polish remover that has acetone in also works well to clean circuit boards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Angelskeeper (3/11/20)

@Puff the Magic Dragon spot on!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Angelskeeper (3/11/20)

Unfortunately the o-ring on the 510 connector in the puma mods doesn't seal it off properly and any juice spill that gets onto the connector generally finds it way onto the board.

I have 2 puma mods that swallowed their 510 pin when connecting and rda onto it... the oring doesnt keep it very secure either. So again, i had to open the mod and push the pin back.

Theyre nice lil mods, they just need to sort the oring issue out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DavyH (3/11/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> ....wine soaked laptops....



This happens frequently, does it?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/11/20)

DavyH said:


> This happens frequently, does it?



This happens more frequently than you would think. While working IT for GE, in my 8.5 years there, our team dealt with almost double the amount of wine on laptop spills vs coffee spills. "Got to drink the wine to make those numbers fine".... most of them around financial year end and when quarterly reports were due to the big brass.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------

